# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL >  روش insert كردن كد(php,html,...) داخل ديتابيس؟

## farhad122

يه فايل txt‌دارم كه شامل يك سري كد هاي php و html هستش
ميخام اين محتويات اين فايل رو بخونم و تو يه آرايه بريزم بعد عينا انتقال بدم تو  ديتابيس و هر زمان كه نياز داشتم از جدول مربوطه به اون كدها دسترسي داشته  باشم.

مشكل من روش خواندن اون فايل و انتقال به ديتابيسه.البته با php ميخوام اين كار رو انجام بدم.
چطور ميتونم اين كار رو انجام بدم؟ راهنمايي كنيد اگه يه نمونه كد باشه عاليه

----------


## ali zi zeperto

> يه فايل txt‌دارم كه شامل يك سري كد هاي php و html هستش
> ميخام اين محتويات اين فايل رو بخونم و تو يه آرايه بريزم بعد عينا انتقال بدم تو  ديتابيس و هر زمان كه نياز داشتم از جدول مربوطه به اون كدها دسترسي داشته  باشم.
> 
> مشكل من روش خواندن اون فايل و انتقال به ديتابيسه.البته با php ميخوام اين كار رو انجام بدم.
> چطور ميتونم اين كار رو انجام بدم؟ راهنمايي كنيد اگه يه نمونه كد باشه عاليه


چرا سوالتون رو تو قسمت php مطرح نمی کنید؟

----------


## farhad122

چون بخش مهم سوالام مربوط به mysql بود گفتم اينجا شايد جواب بگيرم 
اگر اينجا جاي مناسبي نيست مدير محترم سوالم رو به بخش php منتقل كنند

----------


## sonixax

ذخیره کردنش که کاری نداره ، برای اجرا کردنشون هم باید از Eval استفاده کنید .

----------

